
Remote job board, now with dark mode - purplend
https://wfh.team
======
purplend
I know! I know! Why make another remote job board when there are many others
out there? Well, this one has a DARK MODE!

Just kidding! When I started this project I just wanted to see if I can make a
better version of what's already out there in one week. I didn't really have a
plan to launch it! It took me about 3 weeks of working at night and on the
weekends (I have a full-time job) to finally be happy with what I've built.

Now, this is mostly like any other job board out there! But there are also
some unique new features I added that I haven't seen on any other job board!

First and foremost, I'm not a designer but tried to make it as user-friendly
as possible(something that I feel like is missing from most of the indie job
boards out there).

The other unique feature I added is a simple Analytic tool for the job you
post on wfh.team. Currently, It is very simple. It shows you how other users
interacted with the jobs you posted on wfh.team and it includes information
such as the number of likes, clicks, shares, and applies!

I've also tried to reduce the job posting price by more than 65% compared to
other job boards in the market. I personally think it can be cheaper! 🧮

Other features include a built-in feedback form and variety of filters on the
job board!

Some other features that I want to add at some point in the future are a
built-in messaging platform between job seekers and recruiters, built-in
application processing system, and remote team profiles!

This project is only the first of many projects I'm planning to do in the next
couple of months/years. I will continue to add new features to this project
and I will dedicate more time to it as I see more traction!

I made this for all the people who want to have that nomad life, but can't
find the right fit. Hopefully one day I'll join them too! 🧳

As a thank you gesture to the HN community if you signup using this link in
the next 7 days, you'll get one free job posting credit with your account!
[https://wfh.team/?ref=hackernews](https://wfh.team/?ref=hackernews)

Feedbacks are greatly appreciated

